
Facial recognition software mistook 1 in 5 California lawmakers for criminals - howard941
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/facial-recognition-software-mistook-1-in-5-california-lawmakers-for-criminals-says-aclu/ar-AAFKmZA
======
La-ang
Did it really make a mistake LOL, if you know what I mean xD

~~~
masonic
There were _4 removed from office with felony convictions_ last term alone.

------
rdtwo
That’s pretty terrible that it only works 20% of the time.

